# Lithium in Abundance



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, at least there isn't a probem in the short term. Truth be told, there aren't that many lithium powered cars on the road right now and that may change (though not over night).

Something else is that lithium batteries can be recycled.Once You burn a gallon of gas or diesel, its gone forever!!


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

Hopefully lithium batteries can be recycled at a similar rate to lead/acids, which are supposed to have a 99% recycle rate or something. That way we won't run into problems with running out of lithium like we're running out of oil now!


----------

